

Rate my startup - Subzin: A movie quote search engine based on subtitles - lusob

Subzin.com is a movie quote search engine based on movie subtitles. Find any quote in millions of movie lines. All quotes are time-based contextualized, and linked with the imdb movie database
======
kingsley_20
Dude, Sweet! <http://www.subzin.com/s/dude,%20sweet>!

------
bound008
Wow. This is the best example I have ever seen of function over form. I think
the data returned is properly structured and the amazon/netflix affiliate
capabilities mixed withed the seo capabilities of archiving the most most
common searched (make sure to cover this in your privacy policy) are enough of
a reason for you to get some design and possibly a new name for the site. Name
first, then 99designs... good luck.

------
CrazedGeek
Couple issues:

1\. Some quotes don't match up with their movie/TV show- as an example, the
movie at the bottom of this page ( <http://www.subzin.com/s/torchwood> ) isn't
at all related to the show the quotes are from ("Sleeper" from Torchwood).

2\. Why do the Netflix recommendations all have "!!!" after them? It's very
exciting, but weird.

------
benjash
Good idea. I would just bee careful about the copyright implications.

This springs to mind: [http://torrentfreak.com/struggling-screenwriter-sued-
by-twen...](http://torrentfreak.com/struggling-screenwriter-sued-by-twentieth-
century-fox-for-12-million-101128/)

I have no knowledge, don't know what you other guys think?

------
sagacity
Yes, a cool idea, indeed. Congrats :-)

A quick suggestions:

Make the (logo and) tag line image (much) more readable.

~~~
vdm
+1 the logo screams amateur hour. Good concept though. I like how the
subtitles have timecode.

------
wushupork
What about adding autocomplete or autosuggest as you type? I like it but agree
w/ some posters about design needing some work.

Also, showing popular quotes, popular movies, allowing people to vote/favorite
the quotes would be awesome.

Allowing people to tag quotes would be cool - delicious style. Eventually you
will have a corpus of tags - say I need a movie quote for blah blah blah.

Suggesting quotes to people based on quotes they like. People who've searched
for this also searched for this. etc.

It's definitely got potential.

------
nickconfer
One thing I'd do is work on improving the search.

When I search "dude wheres my car" I get no results. However searching "dude
where's my car" gets results. Also I'd work on ranking. For that search Harold
and Kumar come up first even though the search I made is also a movie title
and referenced more times in the other movie.

Good idea. Spruce up the design and that will help as well. Good start though.

Nick

~~~
nickconfer
One more example. searching "Stella" should bring up A Streetcar Named Desire
in the first page but shows up in the third due to popularity.

------
pmjoyce
Great start and a fun tool! I'd agree with others who suggest the name and
design could use some work but they're totally fixable.

I noticed that all the Pulp Fiction quotes replace 'i' with '¡'
<http://www.subzin.com/quotes/Pulp%20Fiction>

------
Goldstein
my thoughts on this -first of all it must be renamed -you need a readable logo
-you need a good site architecture -you need a shiny webdesign

After all those maybe it will success

------
ffffruit
Filtering out stopwords would be useful to prevent trolling.

<http://www.subzin.com/s/a>

------
mnnttl
Bazinga (<http://www.subzin.com/s/bazinga>) didn't work for me :(

~~~
kin
Bummer there's no BBT support

------
ohadpr
pretty cool! I recommend a more readable logo+title and perhaps a more
memorable domain name.

------
lien
ok..let me ask you this? why can't i use google search vs. yours. I mean no
one will think about suzbin when it comes to "search". the average user would
probably go to google...

~~~
lien
that is not to say that you can't make it work, but it's hard...just put your
shoes in the consumer...they probably go to google if they need to search for
quotes...same way if you were looking for lyrics you'd go to google..and most
of the time it works pretty well.

~~~
notahacker
It looks like an enthusiast or power user tool more than anything else, where
the timing of the quote might be extremely useful. If I was a film student I'd
bookmark it.

Looks like you're already showing up above the IMDB in Google for "movie quote
search"

------
lien
this quote didn't even show up on your database, "That rug really tied the
room together, did it not?" whereas it's fine on google

~~~
WesleyJohnson
It works fine for "That rug really tied the room together" and if you then
click the magnifying glass to read it in context, it looks like the subtitles
put "did it not?" a couple of seconds later. Maybe that's why it's not coming
up with the result.

------
nullsub
what would make this even more amazing would be the ability to automatically
clip the quote you want from the movie. automatically time-aligning the text
to audio is trivial, although i imagine this may have copyright implications.

